# 1200w Coco Vsog



## Boogey (Apr 5, 2012)

Like the title says, got a lil v sog to share with y'all. Running purple diesel, super lemon haze and purple kush. Never sog'd before, but I'm not new to vertical growing and want to get things running faster. Got about 60 ladies goin total and will be hand watering until I decide to install drippers. Gonna let em veg for two weeks so they can get use to their new 1 gallon pots, then off to bloom.

Gonna go with gh micro/bloom, great white, and aqua shield here and there. Gonna keep it mad simple since I'm handwatering ugh. 

Been lurking 'round here for a lil while, and finally got things runnin so decided To post up. 

I'll get those pics up at some point during the day. 


See y'all soon


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 5, 2012)

going to do a grow like your's, so post up!


----------



## Boogey (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm tryna get some pics up but my pc went to shit, and all I have is my iPhone...


----------



## Sencha (Apr 7, 2012)

What kind of Coco?


----------



## Boogey (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm using canna w hydroton at bottom. Anyone run slh sog before? I'm wondering what the stretch will be like...


----------



## Boogey (Apr 8, 2012)

got more room, but dont wanna go over my limit...


----------



## Boogey (Apr 8, 2012)

im currently supplementing air by opening doors plus window ac unit. haven't had to use it much, temps stay about 82degrees. my rh is usually around 30-50%. need to get more reflectix too. 

ill get some higher qual pics in here next time too...


----------



## vein5 (Apr 9, 2012)

damn must be a choir to water. I made my 4x4x8 room raised on wheels so I can spin it to get to each plant. Verey nice though


----------



## Boogey (Apr 9, 2012)

vein5 said:


> damn must be a choir to water. I made my 4x4x8 room raised on wheels so I can spin it to get to each plant. Verey nice though


Trust me it is. I'm using a lil pesticide watering jug to water. A lot easier on my back... Reaching the plants is a bitch. Not bad stuff w the wheels!!!


----------



## vein5 (Apr 12, 2012)

how often do you water? im using the canna line every other day. I'm thinking of watering everyday.


----------



## Boogey (Apr 12, 2012)

IMO the more you water the better. Anytime u can give the rootzone new air, is a plus. I usually water till I see a nice amount of water seep thru the bottom. Hell I use to water twice a day when I had smaller numbers, and the plants stayed so healthy...


----------



## vein5 (Apr 12, 2012)

so do you fetilize everytime with each watering


----------



## Boogey (Apr 12, 2012)

Sure do. Unless I see some nuts burn, or maybe some curling, then I just flush w ph'd water, and adjust the nutes. Canna is fuckin great; so hard to overwater and plants respond really fast to feedings


----------



## Boogey (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh so my girls are being flipped now. :0 I got a bunch of new pics to put up soon...


----------



## vein5 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks for the info, looking forward to the pics


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 14, 2012)

crazy setup man that looks intense to maintain, cant wait to see this mature, keep up the great work, subed!


----------

